# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  کتاب کمک اموزشی یازدهم

## mahdi_mi_i

سلام خدمت همگی دوستان عزیز.
من امسال میرم یازدهم نمیدونم کمک درسی چه چیزی تهیه کنم 
چون معلم های منطقه ما اصلا خوب نیستن .
اگه کتابی استفاده کردید که خوب بوده خواشا اسمش بگید که منم تهیه کنم با تشکر . در ضمن خودمم ی دانش اموز متوسطم .

----------


## mahdi_mi_i

کسی نبود جواب بده

----------


## Parla11

*سلام. منظورت واسه تسته یا همون کتاب کارا؟؟*

----------


## mahdi_mi_i

کلا چه تست چه اموزشی کمک درسی

----------


## amoehsan

> سلام خدمت همگی دوستان عزیز.
> من امسال میرم یازدهم نمیدونم کمک درسی چه چیزی تهیه کنم 
> چون معلم های منطقه ما اصلا خوب نیستن .
> اگه کتابی استفاده کردید که خوب بوده خواشا اسمش بگید که منم تهیه کنم با تشکر . در ضمن خودمم ی دانش اموز متوسطم .


سلام منم مثل تو بودم معلم خوب نداشتم.باید منابع زیادی کار کنی یکی برای اموزش و 1.2 تا هم برای تست
چون رشتم ریاضیه درسای مشترک رو بهت میگم
فیزیک: خیلی سبز.نشرالگو.آبی.سه سطحی
شیمی:مبتکران.خیلی سبز
ریاضی:خیلی سبز.نشرالگو.iq
ادبیات: ارایه و دستور سبطی(نشردریافت) برای اموزش و موضوعی های قرابت و ارایه و دستور نشرالگو برای تست
دینی:خیلی سبز
زبان:شهاب اناری و خیلی سبز
عربی:خیلی سبز

----------

